# Vector VEC192 is out of stock everywhere!



## FNinjaP90 (May 10, 2010)

I can't find a single place that sells them. Fingers crossed for ebay


----------



## Locoboy5150 (May 10, 2010)

That's because the VEC192 was discontinued. I've been looking for one too and this was the only place that I could find it at:

http://www.autobarn.net/vespsp20mpos.html

I emailed them and they said that they didn't have it in stock and to contact them again about it in three weeks. I'm hoping that maybe they'll get more in, but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## stollman (May 10, 2010)

I looked for this light back in Feb, and called over 20 retailers. As mentioned, when Back & Decker bought out Vector, they stopped making these last year. I picked one up on Ebay a couple of months ago, and they do show up periodically. You'll probably have to check every week. When they come up, they go FAST.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (May 10, 2010)

Hmm, so I'm assuming there are no other dual halogen spotlights out there?


----------



## smopoim86 (May 10, 2010)

I remember seeing a ton of them at the Black&Decker close-out outlets. I would have gotten a few if I would have known. I was more interested in the VPX battery packs to harvest the A123systems 18650s.

Now i want one of those VEC192s to put a HID headlight kit in.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (May 11, 2010)

smopoim86 said:


> I was more interested in the VPX battery packs to harvest the A123systems 18650s.



I've torn apart a couple those packs myself.Wish I could find some on sale.



FNinjaP90 said:


> Hmm, so I'm assuming there are no other dual halogen spotlights out there?



The last time I was in Cabela's(last fall)they had a dual bulb spotlight.But the reflector was so shallow that I'm sure it was all flood and no throw.I may be there tomorrow and will check to see if they still carry them.I don't see them on their website.


----------



## JulianP (May 11, 2010)

Maybe it's time to look at other solutions, such as joining two HID spotlights onto one battery pack. Maybe tracking down 100W HID ballasts and bulbs, or convincing Luxim to sell their Light Emitting Plasma technology to us mortals.


----------



## stollman (Jun 16, 2010)

A Vector 192 is for sale on Ebay as of today:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vector-20-milli...iewItem&pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item19bd0d74a3


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 19, 2010)

stollman said:


> A Vector 192 is for sale on Ebay as of today:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vector-20-milli...iewItem&pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item19bd0d74a3



Drat, I was outbid. That auction quickly got too rich for my blood.

Did a fellow CPF member win that one?


----------



## ampdude (Jun 19, 2010)

Yea, that is too much. I think they used to sell those at Lowe's for $39.95 and that seemed like a lot when I looked them over.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jun 19, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Drat, I was outbid. That auction quickly got too rich for my blood.
> 
> Did a fellow CPF member win that one?



I got the second highest bid. I put in $70.


----------



## stollman (Jun 20, 2010)

When they were selling for "new" last year, the cheapest I ever saw them listed was $80.00 plus shipping.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 21, 2010)

Reminds me how the Vector POB's could be had for less than $30 2 years ago but now sell for over $200!!!

It's almost like the stock market.Once the supply goes down the price goes up.

Mark my words-this time next year the Stanley HID's(available at most WalMarts in the USA) will be selling for over $200!


----------



## ampdude (Jun 21, 2010)

stollman said:


> When they were selling for "new" last year, the cheapest I ever saw them listed was $80.00 plus shipping.



A Vector for $80 + shipping? Now that would be a funny sight. But I guess if these things are no longer around and modders really want them, you can't really price stuff like that. Just funny to me though.


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope you guys find them, its the best beam pattern reflector out there imo.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess that the winner of the above auction is not a CPF member. Drat...I was *so* looking forward to another how-to article on another HID conversion of a Vector VEC192.


----------



## brmnuza (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I found an US source for the VEC192 for those like me that would like to mod it. I found the link below showing it for sale for $84.99.
I emailed them on Monday asking if the *VEC192 20mil Power Spotlight* was really available instock and they replied "This item is available for immediate shipment. How many do you want?? "

I ordered one today. I hope I have not jumped the gun posting this here and not waiting to see if its really true. Hopefully they have some old stock really available.

http://stores.advancedmunicipalsupplies.com/-strse-28/Portable-Emergency-Lighting/Detail.bok 

sincerely,

brmnuza


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link.Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## stalseheins (Jul 15, 2010)

*Vector VEC192 is out of stock everywhere*

Hmm. That means Id have to take out those pins that hold the trigger mech parts together. And stake them back in, right?

aksrbest


----------



## brmnuza (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, my Vector VEC192 arrived as ordered today! Its charging as I write this. What a marvelous light to use for a build.

Those still looking for one might not want too wait to long to jump in. 

Next step is to start the build. I'm probably going to follow in Stolman's footsteps. Thanks so much to him for revealling all the steps in detail.


----------



## Grady (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey brmnuza..........Thanks for the link. I order one today.
Could you give me a link for Stolman's mod?


----------



## Datto (Jul 26, 2010)

brmnuza said:


> I ordered one today. I hope I have not jumped the gun posting this here and not waiting to see if its really true. Hopefully they have some old stock really available.
> 
> http://stores.advancedmunicipalsupplies.com/-strse-28/Portable-Emergency-Lighting/Detail.bok
> 
> ...



Have emailed. Here's hoping they'll ship international :sweat:


----------



## Vec192owner (Jun 5, 2016)

I didn't realize this torch would become such a rarity. I remember buyin a few of these a number of years ago, so we'd have good light sources when we camped, 4-wheeled out at Pismo Beach. I was recently searching for replacement batteries and stumbled across this site. I still have a few of them in great condition, but of course, needing new batteries. Thanks for the education and I look forward to seeing more posts on the subject. eBay doesn't currently have any. Any idea what they might be worth today?


----------

